# Surprising Classical Videos that People have listened to 100,000's of times



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Johannes Hieronymus Kapsberger Pieces for Lute, Paul O'Dette

852,000 listens of this obscure composer since 2014. That gives you some hope in the state of things.

It would be nice to see people post others videos by lesser known composers that have a huge amount of views.

Another form I'm on has threads like this that people come back to over the years, related to vintage film.


----------

